# [SOLVED] ESXi Install



## nhammen09 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm having an issue getting ESXi installed on a custom build. I'm running into an error that no network adapters were detected. This is ESXi 5.5. I have an onboard NIC that isn't in use, and I have installed 2 Trendnet TEG-PCITXR PCI 10/100/1000 ethernet cards for use for the VMs. I've read through forums saying that in ESXi 4.X and ESXI 5.1, people weren't having issues installing these cards, but for the life of me, I can't figure it out. I may have the option to go back to ESXi 5.1 if I needed to, but I'd like to stick with ESXi 5.5 if possible. Has anyone else had this issue or know a workaround? ESXi site suggested using the customizer and importing a VIB file containing the driver, but I haven't been able to find this online. Thanks!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: ESXi Install*

My suggestion would be to head to the supported hardware list and pick a NIC that is officially supported in 5.5. I've got a Gigabyte board and an Intel board and both have worked great with VMware using the on-board NIC.

VMware Compatibility Guide: System Search


----------



## nhammen09 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: ESXi Install*

Update: I was able to get ESXi 5.1 installed correctly, because it found my onboard NIC. The two Trendnet NICs don't show up at all in vSphere. I think I'm going to send those back and check the compatibility list for Intel NICs. I do have another question. Now that I have ESXi 5.1 working properly, should I be able to upgrade it to ESXi 5.5 and still be aboe to maintain the NIC driver that is present in ESXi 5.1?


----------

